# Flora Danica



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone use FD alone (without MM o MA) in chevre or fromage blanc? if yes, at what rate per gallon are you using successfully please?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

start off with 1/8 teas and increase to your liking I love it so use 1/4 to 1/2 teas. 
I make my chevre with rennet and FD only


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, I will ty it again...I ised an 1/8 and it just would not set.

P


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and rennet??


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I used good animal rennet, I spoke to Neville McNaughton (owner of Cheez Sorce) and he said that the Flora Danica is such a weak starter that if you use a small amount that it can take up to 30 hours to set up...I am impatient I guess as I usually start my chevre before I go to bed around 11pm and bag it in the morning around 9am and am ready to eat it by 2pm. I will try it this week using more, he also suggested 1/4 - 1/2 tsp per gallon.

P


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I in reallity probably use 1/2 teas as I love the flavor and it has always set up over night but then when I just used rennet it also set up so I don't really have a clue regarding yours.


----------

